# Experimental Thread: Macs vs. PCs



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread is a pros and cons discussion on Macs and PCs. Allow me to begin:
Macs are prettier. 
Your turn....


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Ahhh, don't start this.


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

Perhaps a better example, then:
PCs don't have to worry about compatibility issues.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

wish i had a mac said:


> Perhaps a better example, then:
> PCs don't have to worry about compatibility issues.


Guess you haven't been following any of the issues with Vista.


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

You are welcome to raise questions and comments about either.


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

Headrush said:


> Guess you haven't been following any of the issues with Vista.


Actually, I have, and I'm sure those issues will be resolved sooner or later. This isn't the first time people have had complaints about the new OS, and it won't be the last, I'm sure.


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

I mean, given that it's going to be some time before everyone switches to Macs....


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

macs now have an intel chipset just like pc's [about time]
software is cheaper and more common for pc's
hardware for pc's is cheaper
mac users think they're elite [they're not]
pc means personal computer which is what we want
mac means ????????????
i can buy a pc on ebay for $100 that will do most of what i want
a mac for $100 won't do anything i want
pc's come in black


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

guitar said:


> macs now have an intel chipset just like pc's [about time]
> software is cheaper and more common for pc's
> hardware for pc's is cheaper
> mac users think they're elite [they're not]
> ...


Thank you! This oughta get some lively discussion going.

P.S. Mac is short for Macintosh (a variety of apple), which makes sense since they're made by Apple. So basically, you can eat just any Apple, or you can eat a Mac.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

wish i had a mac said:


> Thank you! This oughta get some lively discussion going.
> 
> P.S. Mac is short for Macintosh (a variety of apple), which makes sense since they're made by Apple. So basically, you can eat just any Apple, or you can eat a Mac.


hmm so macintosh is some sort of raincoat apples need rain to survive i don't like their chances


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

guitar said:


> hmm so macintosh is some sort of raincoat apples need rain to survive i don't like their chances


I think you're being a little overly optimistic, PC. Can I call you PC?


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

no i am not an inanimate object you can call me steve


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

Okay, Bill.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

So you got someone to play your little game, here we go again for the billionth time. ;-)


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

Speaking of games, is there a Flight Simulator X for Mac?


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

guitar said:


> macs now have an intel chipset just like pc's [about time]
> software is cheaper and more common for pc's
> hardware for pc's is cheaper
> mac users think they're elite [they're not]
> ...


Looking back to this post again, a couple things piqued my interest.
First, your remark about the "intel chipset just like pc's": you mean, the same Intel chips available for PCs are now available for Macs?
Also, the reason you can get PCs so cheap is that immunity to malware doesn't come built in.
[Viruses make me sick.]


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

http://www.macvirus.org/

nothing is immune


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

You _do_ realize there are a couple hundred other threads on this forum that have beaten this dead horse into a pulpy liquid, right?


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

This thread was originally meant for honest, serious analysis of the issues facing both, but I suppose I got it off to a bad start by my "Macs are prettier" remark way back when. (Not that I don't think that in today's aesthetically driven society [Britney Spears.... Need I go on?], this might be a valid point, but apparently it was interpreted as my attempt at starting another-- in an endless streak-- of those ridiculous, often downright mean-spirited discussions (hey, "guitar", c'mere and let me smash you on stage) that basically amount to glorified preschool-level arguments over whose computer could beat up whose in a hi-tech wrestling match which would undoubtedly end up being filmed with a 0.1-megapixel camera phone and posted on YouTube for all techno-geeks and skater-boys alike to eye-strainingly view in a rare moment of painful unity.
That's not what I was going for.
Wipe the slate clean, start over again.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

c'mere idiot http://www.pagetutor.com/idiot/idiot.html and see who smashes who 
mark this as solved as far as i'm concerned 
no contest


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

Wweeeeee!
That was fun!
More! More!


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

I hate Macs. I have always hated Macs. I hate people who use Macs. I even hate people who don't use Macs but sometimes wish they did. Macs are glorified Fisher-Price activity centres for adults; computers for scaredy cats too nervous to learn how proper computers work; computers for people who earnestly believe in feng shui.
http://piv.pivpiv.dk/


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

guitar said:


> I hate Macs. I have always hated Macs. I hate people who use Macs. I even hate people who don't use Macs but sometimes wish they did. Macs are glorified Fisher-Price activity centres for adults; computers for scaredy cats too nervous to learn how proper computers work; computers for people who earnestly believe in feng shui.


Tell us about your experience with using a Mac, guitar. What OS have you worked with? OS X? Which applications? iLife? How long did you use a Mac, and for what purposes?

I am curious as to your experience with the Mac OS, and how it relates to your opinon that you hate Macs.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

Yankee Rose said:


> Tell us about your experience with using a Mac, guitar. What OS have you worked with? OS X? Which applications? iLife? How long did you use a Mac, and for what purposes?
> 
> I am curious as to your experience with the Mac OS, and how it relates to your opinon that you hate Macs.


it was a joke i've used them at uni g3 recording with protools some photo editing and a lot of music creating software band in a box, logic audio, cubase etc i found them as good as my pc but no better than


----------



## YankFan52 (Dec 12, 2006)

I wished I had a Mac and my wish came true. I've started with Windows 3.1. I have build systems for a long time now. Nothing comes close to a Mac and it's GREAT OS. I still have PC's to tinker around with them. If I want to play games, that's what all these stupid *** systems (XBox, PS3 are for) WTF would I want to play games on a system. So if you're serious about Computing then use what the Industry, Scientists, Graphic Artists, Movie makers, Researchers are using, MACS. Next time you see a movie or a special on the History Channel or Discovery ,take a good look on what they all work on...MACS. Enough said.


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

YankFan52 said:


> I wished I had a Mac and my wish came true. I've started with Windows 3.1. I have build systems for a long time now. Nothing comes close to a Mac and it's GREAT OS. I still have PC's to tinker around with them. If I want to play games, that's what all these stupid *** systems (XBox, PS3 are for) WTF would I want to play games on a system. So if you're serious about Computing then use what the Industry, Scientists, Graphic Artists, Movie makers, Researchers are using, MACS. Next time you see a movie or a special on the History Channel or Discovery ,take a good look on what they all work on...MACS. Enough said.


I don't think I like your language.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I agree.....YankFan52, you need to watch your language please.


----------



## YankFan52 (Dec 12, 2006)

Oh please. Are you people serious? What language? There was nothing here that was offensive. is this kind of language, [email protected]$*&^, not allowed in this forum? If you people are going to be that naive and prude. I thought we are all adults in this forum? Golly geez, I'm so sorry.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

I'm not sure what the uproar is about (perhaps it was edited before I was able to see it), but for future reference, here are the forum rules.

:shrug:


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

YankFan52 said:


> Oh please. Are you people serious? What language? There was nothing here that was offensive. is this kind of language, [email protected]$*&^, not allowed in this forum? If you people are going to be that naive and prude. I thought we are all adults in this forum? Golly geez, I'm so sorry.


Most decent adults do not use language - even in abbreviation - like the reference in your prior post.

You probably didn't mean it offensively, as, unfortunately, that abbreviation is too often used these days. 

This is a family oriented site. Curtailing references to four-letter words hardly makes the moderators (or anyone else here for that matter ) "prudes" or "naive". They're just keeping it clean.


----------



## YankFan52 (Dec 12, 2006)

"Decent adults" Golly geez. I'm so sorry that we are not as pure and decent as some here. I would think that being a passionate sort of a person, like myself, sometimes you say things like "darn", "sugar"....So can you give us samples of all four letter words that we are not allowed to post? Or is it the discretion of the police moderators here. I have been using Newsgroups discussions for over 15 years. Sometimes you get out of hand in a hated debates. I was mild in my response of the post. I guess and old dog like myself 55, cannot be taught new tricks. I hardly ever come here, as you can see in my posts. I usually go to NG's where I get my answers fast and on a timely manner. Italian from N.Y. raised in the Bronx, not being passionate in a "PG13" Forum..Gitthe$&%#Outofhere!
FORGETABOUTIT!


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

Sorry you feel that way.
But if you ask me, a "heated" debate should only spark foul language (even in abbreviated or "bleeped" form, which everyone recognizes anyway) if this debate is occurring in real time (actually, not even then). On a message board, where you have plenty of time as you type out the words letter by letter (as opposed to just blurting out a curse), one should be able to restrain oneself. It seems to me that to curse on a message board is not in fact a spontaneous thing, but is a deliberate response.

Please consider the wishes of the other members of the site before posting any reply. I would hate to see anyone have threads closed, or worse, be kicked out, or worse still decide they must not be welcome and boycott the site over such a silly thing as the right to obscenities. I'm pretty sure most of us _are_ adults and I think we should be able to all play by the rules and contribute to what I hope is a generally appreciated forum.
:up:


----------



## YankFan52 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nothing to be sorry about.
I think that you are the one that's making much about nothing. I don't think that my original post was that offensive to begin with. I was not attacking anyone with obscenities. If you're that thin skinned, you shouldn't be in forums or newsgroups, where millions of people around the world are expressing their opinions. You have the choice, not to read or respond to certain posts. What you don't have is the right to impose your views and morals on others. Political correctness here in the U.S.A. has been flushed down my toilet a hell of a long time ago. (oops another four letter word, can that word be used? Well I think that I'm in good company. It has been used in the Bible) 
I'm not going to continue tit for tat with you on this. I think it's all nonsense. I'm not going to start a flamming war over some stupid post. For that, I'll go to alt.... 

"Please consider the wishes of the other members of the site before posting any reply".
I have.

"I would hate to see anyone have threads closed, or worse, be kicked out, or worse still decide they must not be welcome and boycott the site over such a silly thing as the right to obscenities".
According to whom? You? Boycott? Are you for real! It might work in your little world in Canada. Are you that naive? 

"I'm pretty sure most of us are adults". 
I'm not so sure about that. 

"I think we should be able to all play by the rules". 
Whos rules, yours? 

I'm pretty sure for what I've seen here, for a while now. Mostly everyone is playing by the rules and contributing nicely to this, very well appreciated forum. 

IT'S OVER! now let's get back to other important matters, that really concerns us. Mac issues.

Have a nice day, eh! ;-)


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Didn't I say not to start this way back in the first response?  

These type threads always tend to degrade and go ugly and don't really accomplish much. Some people take things too personal and read too much into comments or even miss satirical jokes.


----------



## YankFan52 (Dec 12, 2006)

I agree. Does not accomplish much at all. Stupid me ;-(


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

FWIW, "wish i had a mac", to let you know, I've asked mods to either close or move this thread to the Civ Debate area. I do so love a good spar and an honest fun exchange of points and counterpoints - via which I have many times had new ideas/thoughts/concepts brought to my attention, and am then better person for such. However, a thread such as this kind, too often just becomes a Chevy vs. Ford, a my gadget is better than your widget, meaningless argument. True, this thread did not start off on a good foot , and it is proceeding to follow the path of others before it. In any case, this thread in my view doesn't belong in the part of this overall TSG forum, a place where participants are looking for help and ideas, not debates. It belongs, IMHO, either dissolved or put in Civ Debate arena. I hope that you will ask a mod to do one of these choices yourself too. Thanks.


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

I'm inclined to agree with you, Hobbes; I think I will request it be moved. Thanks for the advice.:up: Actually I think from now on I might steer clear of this thread for the most part, as very little seems to actually be constructively debated-- not that I blame those posting, it's more due to the nature of the thread itself. This probably was a poorly conceived thread in the first place. But, in my defense, I've tried to keep the tone civilized and serious (though I couldn't help taking a few playful jabs at 'guitar'). I don't plan to request it be closed as people have brought up some good points. I'd like to keep the gate open to general insight on the two varieties of personal computers (yes, 'guitar', Macs are personal computers too ).


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

now lets not get personal


----------



## wish i had a mac (Feb 3, 2007)

guitar said:


> now lets not get personal


Ha ha ha ha! Wow! I just realized that this smilie,  , bears an uncanny resemblance to your avatar, 'guitar.' Nice choice of facial tissues.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Macs are a fetish. PC's are just tools.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

"In the Beginning was the Command Line" _by Neal Stephenson_

I am pleased to see that this little offering is actually still about.

http://science.kennesaw.edu/~hmatto...ine/In the Beginning was the Command Line.htm

The url given here is a little long, there doubtless are others as this
is a well known work, but this is all i could find on a brief search.

If anyone should find a nice short url, please post it.

John


----------



## Macartista in Fl (Sep 24, 2007)

Macs suit some folks; PCs suit other folks; what EARHLY difference does it make? Can people please get over the Macs vs PCs thing? It's soooooooooo old.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

linskyjack said:


> PC's are just tools.


...not unlike those who reanimate the corpses of six-months dead threads.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Hobbes.......shame on you!............


----------



## matt0155 (Jul 23, 2007)

just don't argue with idiots, they will bring you down to their level and beat you with experience,,,


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

Stoner said:


> Hobbes.......shame on you!............


 On me?!?! 

Me? Innocent little ol' caveman me??? 

How ya doing there Stone man?


----------



## MSM Hobbes (Apr 23, 2004)

And now, for something a tad bit more serious...

Curious - before I die of laughter and of shaking my head in disgust, both actions occurring at the same time, what is your take on this rubbish?

http://www.serverwatch.com/trends/article.php/3711371

This is the kind of inept writing that makes it so durn hard for Macs, IMHO, to gain much steam in the workplace...

Yet, then there may be hope... w/ news such as the following: http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/15554/


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

MSM Hobbes said:


> And now, for something a tad bit more serious...
> 
> Curious - before I die of laughter and of shaking my head in disgust, both actions occurring at the same time, what is your take on this rubbish?
> 
> http://www.serverwatch.com/trends/article.php/3711371


After the grammatical error in the second sentence, and then the numerous factual errors that followed, I think this "piece" is best printed out on a very soft stock and kept by the toilet just in case one runs out of toilet paper.



MSM Hobbes said:


> This is the kind of inept writing that makes it so durn hard for Macs, IMHO, to gain much steam in the workplace...


Though the writing is, indeed, inept (in many regards), it is those who cannot see the ineptitude who are to blame, not the hapless Mr. Rubens, for the state of things, at least in a "snapshot" view of the current state of affairs. Of course, Apple is truly to blame for its marketing blunders back in the 80s (think Sony Betamax--a superior format in every way to VHS--for a _great_ analogue).



MSM Hobbes said:


> Yet, then there may be hope... w/ news such as the following: http://macdailynews.com/index.php/weblog/comments/15554/


I'm afraid I'll have to save that for another day's reading. I've dallied too much for one evening. I look forward to perusing this at my earliest convenience. But I'll be as tough on its content and writer as I am on the above. I don't much cotton to poor writing, be the shortcomings grammatical or factual. And I don't care if the author is giving a spit shine to Steve Jobs _or_ Bill Gates.


----------

